# Electric Vodou Halloween (now with 50% more black light!)



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

There was a time where I thought I was actually ahead of the game, that feeling quickly left as I was scrambling trying to get everything done on time. For some unknown reason, our Beggar's Night is held on the Thursday before Halloween. I'm an actor and model with an agency which leaves me with a really wacky schedule, I thought I might have a total empty week to get this stuff out, but oh no, last minute auditions had me memorizing lines as I was painting props!

Thanks to my husband and also IMU's tips and encouragement; we did it, we finally got it all out with an hour for me to get dressed even. It's not as involved as a lot of the fine folks here, we don't really have a haunt I guess as much as we have an elaborate display. With direction from Terra and other resources, we went full force with the day glo theme with chromadepth glasses and built a swamp (with murky glowing water), large altar for VooDoo Baby™ (6'x9'), and a smaller altar up front. It was so very cold and I ended up using the wig for the character, VooDoo Baby™ for the altar, so I threw on one of my many striped dresses (this one modeled after Burton's Sleepy Hollow Katrina, end scene) and went sort of vodou dolly I guess.

Here's the main altar in day light with the VooDoo Baby™ "statue":









But at night it really comes alive, with the chromadepth glasses it's *AMAZING!*









Detail of small bone & stone altar with skull:









Detail of smaller altar up front:









Swamp at dusk:









The wind was sadly just too much last night for our bubble machine and fog, although they looked amazing, going to try for more shots tonight. Black light bubbles are incredible and we had one little girl just transfixed, she didn't want to leave.

We got a lot of compliments, but we sadly don't get as many TOTs as so many of you guys, only about 30 last night! But we got a lot of neighbours driving by suddenly. I'll be keeping up the display for a while. More photos to follow.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Another shot of the swamp with skeleton fish diving in:









Shot of my last minute bone & stone trophy case next to smaller altar:









Of all the things that glow in our Halloween Town - I am NOT one of them! Hahaha!









Another shot of front altar and me:









And myself, after all the TOTs, shocked we actually got it all done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a cool setup. I love it under the blacklight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, I just felt a flashback to the '60s


This is really beautiful in a highly psychedelic way. Timothy Leary would feel right at home:googly:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is way cool! I love the dayglo colors and theme. And I must say there Miss PopTart that you are looking quite stunning in your dress! Very well played my dear.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautyful!!! Love it


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've already mentioned how wonderful it is ... but I say it again ... WOW, love all the colors! A great display! Outstanding job on your display! Oh ... and your Voodoo Baby costume ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Holy Purple Haze! Very cool, I love the rich colours.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great color! Marie Laveau would be proud!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Chroma depth must be a cool effect, it looks great without the glasses too. To me that is an elaborate set up, nice job.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really awesome setup and fantastic props, colors...love your costume and look as well! Nice work.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Crazy cool!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

This is great. I love your costume... especially the dreds.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

This looks great. I love the way you always use the color contacts. It just makes the costumes pop. I have always wanted to do that.


----------

